# Size of embroidery?



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

Is there some sort of standard for the size of things? Like names on the back of a hat? Names on the front of a polo? Logo size on a hat? Logo size on a polo?
I know with screen printing we have standards where things fall in. I haven't seen any thing with regards to embroidery.

Thanks for and help.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

there are semi standard sizes. In the industry usually its called "Sleeve, Left Chest, Full back, Hat, ect." as for actual measurements for each not really "standard"


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Text like an individual's name should be readable from a close distance so the name can be "read". Smaller businesses often want their name to be fairly big while a larger business may not want the individual's name to distract from the business logo. The placement of the name can partially determine the size. If the name is placed below a LC logo that can restrict the size of the name depending on the size of the logo and the hoop.

Hat logos are usually restricted to 2.25" - 2.5" high. The maximum width is usually 4" or close to that. Most LC logos for shirts range from 2.25" - 3.75" wide. Depending on the desired look and the amount of detail they can be larger or smaller. Many logo with small text are 4" - 4.15" wide to accommodate the text. It can also depend on the type of group and who will be wearing the garments. Some businesses want a more subtle look while athletic groups usually want a larger logo. If a group has a number of smaller people then a large logo can look too big whereas if the group consists mostly of large people then a larger design will work better.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Plus 1 on what Jennifer said. One thing I can add is specialty items. We have had a few customers that would be on TV or in Film. The main thing for them was it to have placement and readability. The average Joe though, go with a standard and that is pretty much it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

To add, I always give the dimensions of embroidery proofs so when customers approve a digital proof they are also agreeing to the size. If someone says they aren't sure about the size because they can't visualize it I suggest if they can't print the proof to scale then they should cut a piece of paper to size, tape it in the correct position on a garment, stand three feet away and try to picture their logo in the space of the paper. That suggestion helps most people. If that doesn't work then I would offer to send them an embroidered sample although I don't think that has actually happened.


----------

